# [Help thread] DaYan ZhanChi



## Winston Yang (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi I recently received a Dayan Zhanchi and it is really good and I was wondering if your center caps are really loose like myns they are really loose


----------



## cubernya (Aug 5, 2011)

Pop off the center caps. Then where that little tab is, look right under it. There should be some excess plastic...just remove it and it should stay on much better.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 5, 2011)

Does it effect anything to the speed or anything


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 5, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> Does it effect anything to the speed or anything


 
Think about it, Something on the center cap internally... effecting speed?



Spoiler



think some more


Spoiler



no








HelpCube said:


> I would just fold up a very small piece of paper and put it on the side of the center cap to keep it in place. it just puts more pressure on it so it wont fall off.


 
This is also what many people did with the type F cube (since the caps frequently fell off)
I recommend doing this if the problem persists.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 5, 2011)

I would just fold up a very small piece of paper and put it on the side of the center cap to keep it in place. it just puts more pressure on it so it wont fall off.


----------



## hello1215 (Aug 10, 2011)

*dayan zhanchi help*

Hey guys, 
Yesterday I got my dayan zhanchi in the mail, but it's too smooth so I can't control it and I overturn very often. Is there something I can do so it won't be so smooth except for tightening the screws because I already tried that but it didn't help.

Thanks.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a Dayan cube. It's meant to be smooth. If it overturns, tighten and lube it, otherwise practice accurate turning


----------



## radmin (Aug 10, 2011)

Did you lube it? With what?


----------



## hello1215 (Aug 10, 2011)

I already tightened the screws very much but that didn't help at all and the corner cutting was getting worse.
I lubed it with maru lube.


----------



## Me (Aug 11, 2011)

I had the same problem, I just went back to my old cube. 
I'll return to the ZhanChi when I'm ready for it, it's a fast cube that's not for everyone.


----------



## Me (Aug 11, 2011)

I had the same problem, I just went back to my old cube. 
I'll return to the ZhanChi when I'm ready for it, it's a fast cube that's not for everyone.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 11, 2011)

Take the lube out?


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with theZcuber: Dayan cubes (*especially* the Zhan chi, imho ) are speedcubes and are meant to be smooth and cut corners. I wouldn't dream of tightening mine (I don't even lube it). Have you tried the GuHong (Dayan 2), Alpha-V, or Haiyan Memory (not just Haiyan)? They're not as smooth as the Zhanchi (imho, though others may disagree) and are still speedcubes, and you might find them more to your liking if you want something in between a normal Rubik's cube and the Zhanchi (F-II is a great cube too btw though is definitly more towards Zhanchi in terms of smooth and corner-cutting). The Haiyan Memory is like the Alpha-V esxept for that it doesn't lock up as much.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok well first of all Maru Lube makes your cube SO FAST... The thing is though that it wears out very quickly so your in luck. Just learn to finger trick and your cube will eventually slow down. Btw, I'm assuming your new because your cube is to fast for you so I'm again going to assume you don't know how to properly tension a cube. Since you tightened your screws your tensions might not be even. Look up a tutorial on youtube if you didn't turn the screws easily on all sides.


----------



## hello1215 (Aug 11, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> Seeing that it is maru lube, it should wear off fairly quickly. Use silicone based lubricants like Jig-a-loo or CRC or Lubix


Were can I get jig-a-loo or CRC? Wich is the best and will the cube be less smooth then?


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 11, 2011)

I would get GuHong. I think it is enough to have very good cube.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 11, 2011)

You're probably too slow for the cube. Go back to whatever cube you had first and once you are ready for the Zhanchi, bring it out and start using it. If you are not averaging sub-30, it's not going to help you at all. Even with a pretty crappy storebought one can get sub-20 times if you are good enough.


----------



## yockee (Aug 11, 2011)

Something you can do (if you're a beginner) is listen to me when I tell beginners not to buy such advanced cubes. No one ever wants to listen to me, but there's a reason I say these things. Dayan cubes can be very hard to control. The only thing you can do is buy a type C1 or good storebought, and build up turning accuracy before trying to use "cool" cubes.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 11, 2011)

Keep playing with it. If you're used to something like a store bought, then the ZC is going to take getting used to, as most fast cubes do when you first make the switch. It's fast and over spins because you're used to whatever you have been using until now. I'm used to the DaYan cubes because I made the switch pretty early on. When I go back to my "lesser" cubes, I tend to under-spin the layers. You just need to get used to the amount force you need to apply to get them where you want them to be. Play with it as your main for a week or two and then come back and tell us what you think.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 29, 2011)

*I need help with my Dayan Zhanchi*

Hi to all,

Ive searched many threads and none really answered what i needed to know :/
anyway if you guys could answer these questions and/or give me any other info, that'd be great 

1)how do you lube the zhanchi if its un-popable and cant come apart? i dont want to force mine open only to break it 

2)does the zhanchi from cube addictions with the mod come pre-lubed???

3)how often should i lube my cube and how much should i add?

4)does cubing with a non-lubed cube ruin it? will it break my zhanchi? its just that im really chuffed to get it. it took 2 weeks to reach me and i dont want to ruin it.

5) how else can i take care of my zhanchi apart from lubing it?

6) lubes have to be silicone only don't they....?


sorry for all the questions, i just needed to get them all down out of my head. if these could be answered it really would help me out A LOT! 

Thanks


----------



## Hovair (Oct 29, 2011)

just because it is unpopable doesnt meen you cant take it apart. there are many dissasemblys on youtube if you search. also you could just take out a center cap and take of a side and dissasemble it like a normal 3x3.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 29, 2011)

If you want to take it apart without ripping I suggest unscrewing a side a little and then pull out the edge piece. From there, you can take it apart no problem. 

There's no clear answer to how much lube you should add. However, I suggest doing it little by little. That way, if you feel you need more you can always add more. 

As for care, just don't abuse it and it should be fine.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 29, 2011)

ummm.. how do you unscrew it, how do i take the cap off one of the centres ?:/


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 29, 2011)

actually an easier way to disassemble, is to turn 45 degress then pull on a corner (no, seriously). then the edges can come out easily.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

1) Take the Up facee and turn it 45 degrees. If i has has a mod, twist it and pull. It wont break.
2)Most come lubed. Mine did. 
3)Lube it when you feel that it is isnt cutting as well or every few weeks, depending on much you use it.
4)I never lubed my guhong. Itll be okay.
5)Clean it. Take hair out of the core. things like that, Oh and dont drop it.
6)If you want for yyou zhanchi to last, yes. 

To take the center off, simply place your finger under a center and it pops right off. 

Ps. watch youtube videos.

1) The edge. Not the corner


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks very much, that has been really helpful


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 25, 2012)

*Zhanchi help*

So I got my stickerless zhanchi in the mail a couple days ago. It turned good and then I tensioned it. It has very minimal pops but it can't corner cut for its life. I heard it could cut 45 but mine can barely cut one cubie. Reverse is around normal I think. A little over half a cubie. Also would you recommend taking the torpedoes out or leaving them in. Sorry but I am new to cubing.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lube the cube.


----------



## emolover (Jan 25, 2012)

One cubie is about 40°. Even so, there is no way in hell you need more then 20° of corner cutting so I wouldn't bother with trying to make it cut more.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah I'm getting some traxxas to lube it with. I li ke the corner cutting a lot though. I am kind of a sloppy turner and the cube locks up cause it can't corner cut especially after turns like U2. I can hear the corners clicking when I turn the sides. I think that's the torpedoes.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 25, 2012)

It probably is the torpedoes. Have you tried sanding down the little bumps on the bottom of the corner? That's a major cause of clickiness (it'll wear down after breaking in)


----------



## skeletonboy (Jan 25, 2012)

To be honest, the corner cutting had no effect on my Zhanchi except for making it harder to pop and clickier. But this result can vary from person to person's different opinion. 
I would definitely lube it; without lube, my Zhanchi only really cut 20 degrees, which is for me, very hard to speedcube with. I use Jig-a-loo and it worked like a charm. But I'm guessing Traxaas will make it even faster and smoother. And also, you may want to get into the habit of turning accurately even if you're a sloppy cuber. Just try your best to not end up with a half turned face. 

(Aside from the topic, I really recommend the CPM mod on the Zhanchi. It improved it by a hecka lot. It is way more silent, less clicky, smoother, and for some people, even faster. I did the 48point edge mod+corner mod; but both mods together was nothing compared to the CPM mod. And when doing CPM mod, don't be shy and just round the sharp edges of the CenterPiece; actually take plastic off of it. When I did the CPM mod to 1 piece, there was about 1-1.5 tablespoons of excess. That is indeed a lot. 

But, I don't take any responsibility if you take too much off, so do it at your own risk. Use logical reasoning and try to rub some edge pieces around the center piece before fully assembling. This way, you can precisely see if it clicks with the edge too much. And (again a side note), you may want to use some sandpaper to smoothen out the places where you scraped off with a knife because after using a knife on it, it might be a bit bumpy. Just put some sandpaper to it (any grit), and it'll be gold

Good Luck!


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 27, 2012)

I just did the CPM and it improved. But I didn't know how to round the part that touches the core so it still clicky. Hopefully when I break it in it becomes rounded.


----------



## skeletonboy (Jan 27, 2012)

It's ok, I don't think that part matters much if at all. Good Job!


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine cuts forward and reverse at 45 degrees, not that I ever use it at that. I've taken out the torpedos, tightened the screws until the top of the thread is _just_ visible above the core, and most importantly lubed it (lubix).

As it's so tight, it never pops, it's pretty much impossible.

Having said that, I've done exactly the same with a stickerless Zhanchi, apart from leaving the torpedos in, and it's more difficult to turn, so I've had to back the tensions off and leave the torpedos in.

It seems there is a lot of variation. I'd suggest just experimenting.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 27, 2012)

andyfreeman said:


> *Mine cuts* forward and *reverse at 45 degrees*, not that I ever use it at that. I've taken out the torpedos, tightened the screws until the top of the thread is _just_ visible above the core, and most importantly lubed it (lubix).
> 
> As it's so tight, it never pops, it's pretty much impossible.
> 
> ...


 
Please make a video to show us (I'm sure I'm not the only one wanting to see this)


----------



## skeletonboy (Jan 27, 2012)

andyfreeman said:


> Mine cuts forward and *reverse at 45 degrees*, not that I ever use it at that. I've taken out the torpedos, tightened the screws until the top of the thread is _just_ visible above the core, and most importantly lubed it (lubix).
> 
> As it's so tight, it never pops, it's pretty much impossible.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, I am highly doubting that to be true.


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 28, 2012)

Ahh, my bad, after a bit of reading it appears I've misinterpreted EXACTLY what reverse cutting means.... apologies.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 29, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Please make a video to show us (I'm sure I'm not the only one wanting to see this)


 
Mine cut's about 40 degree's.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 29, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Mine cut's about 40 degree's.


 
Reverse? I've got to see this


----------



## skeletonboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Mine cut's about 40 degree's.


 
Reverse? That's very...rare, if it is even possible. That is a full cubie and the most I've got and heard was 3 quarters of a cubie.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 30, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> Reverse? That's very...rare, if it is even possible. That is a full cubie and the most I've got and heard was 3 quarters of a cubie.


 


theZcuber said:


> Reverse? I've got to see this


 
I thought all of them did this?! I try and make a video.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 30, 2012)

Take out torpedoes. Worked better for me. 
Lube it, and make it a little looser.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 2, 2012)

*Dayan Zhanchi Help*

I recently got my Dayan Zhanchi and it's really tight! I tried loosening the tensions but it's still quite tight. I thought of lubing it, but I'm not so sure about lubing Zhanchis with silicone (it's the only lube I have). What should I do?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 2, 2012)

You could take out torpedoes. Try that.


----------



## stone (Feb 2, 2012)

why lubing zhanchi with scilicone spray is bad???


----------



## radmin (Feb 2, 2012)

How much did you loosen it? The torpedos will allow for very loose tension.

ZhanChi is a cube that gets clicky when it's loose. That's a good thing to me.

When my cube was at a clickiness level I liked it was too loose. It popped too much, and you could pull out three pieces right out.

My solution was to trim the springs 1.5 turns. Now it feels loose but is actually tight enough to not pop. It's also clicky which I like. Normally you loose some corner cutting when you shorten springs but with the Zhanchi's ridiculous corner cutting its not noticeable.


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I switched the dayan springs for Cube4You springs and it's fantastic. It's tight enough to not pop, but loose enough that it's semi-clicky and fast. Lubix or Traxxas will also help a ton!


----------



## samchoochiu (Feb 2, 2012)

crc or any kind of those lubes aren't preferred in Dayan cubes. 9 out of 10 will lube their dayan cubes with lubix, maru lube is good for them too.


----------



## radmin (Feb 2, 2012)

Maru lube is my absolute favorite. Lubix is good for the core but I generally don't like it on the pieces. If you use too much a cube gets gummy and its hard to undo. Some cube also pick up a smacking sound, like two wet lips smacking only faster.


----------



## Carson (Feb 2, 2012)

Silicone spray isn't going to make the cube any worse, but I agree that "lubix type" lubes are better. I use differential oil on my Zanchis and they seem to perform very well.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, those similar to Lubix such as Diff Oil or Shock Oil may be preferred, but I've got some very amazing results with lubing it with Silicone Sprays. 
I, myself, use Jigaloo, and i worked like a glory. It's already overshooting, and if I put some Lubix type lube in it, it might do a 270 turn with 1 U turn flick. 

Silicone is fine, it's OK, wont harm your cube. Sure it's not the best most ideal lube, doesn't mean it doesn't work. You could go out to find a hobby shop to spend under 10 bucks for some Diff Oil, but if you can't find it, don't make yourself go online to buy it, it'll cost well over 10 dollars for Lubix/Diff/Shock Oil online (of course unless you are willing to spend the money).


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> You could take out torpedoes. Try that.



I just tried that, it doesn't really make any difference.



skeletonboy said:


> Yes, those similar to Lubix such as Diff Oil or Shock Oil may be preferred, but I've got some very amazing results with lubing it with Silicone Sprays.
> I, myself, use Jigaloo, and i worked like a glory. It's already overshooting, and if I put some Lubix type lube in it, it might do a 270 turn with 1 U turn flick.
> 
> Silicone is fine, it's OK, wont harm your cube. Sure it's not the best most ideal lube, doesn't mean it doesn't work. You could go out to find a hobby shop to spend under 10 bucks for some Diff Oil, but if you can't find it, don't make yourself go online to buy it, it'll cost well over 10 dollars for Lubix/Diff/Shock Oil online (of course unless you are willing to spend the money).



I think I'll try to lubricate it with silicone. What's the best way to do so?


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 3, 2012)

Iggy said:


> I just tried that, it doesn't really make any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try to lubricate it with silicone. What's the best way to do so?


 
I think that it is best to do it thoroughly. The way to do so is either doing 2 full sweeps of lube or spraying about 1-2 second(s) of lube into 8 edges. I got this info from an experiment, actually, you should watch it too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtOHpSyfjd8

You don't have to use that method, I just prefer it.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 3, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> I think that it is best to do it thoroughly. The way to do so is either doing 2 full sweeps of lube or spraying about 1-2 second(s) of lube into 8 edges. I got this info from an experiment, actually, you should watch it too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtOHpSyfjd8
> 
> You don't have to use that method, I just prefer it.



I think I'll try spraying into 8 edges. Thanks. (I watched that video quite some time ago)

Thanks a lot, my Zhanchi's awesome now!


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 3, 2012)

Iggy said:


> I think I'll try spraying into 8 edges. Thanks. (I watched that video quite some time ago)
> 
> Thanks a lot, my Zhanchi's awesome now!


 
Your Welcome, glad to help.


----------



## ralphie6 (Feb 10, 2012)

My zhanchi got also tight but when you loosen it and do the 48-point edge mod it got much better.
Also izovire has a mod for the area underneath the corner where the torpedoe touches it; http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=5yi0njuyOQg


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 11, 2012)

I find that the 48 Point edge mod does very little effects compared on the Guhong. But one mod that really improves the performance (if you think so) is the CPM mod by izovire.

It increase the slightest of speed and makes the cube much more smooth and with less clickness. Some people like the clickness, but I like the smoothness more. Your preference of clickness or smoothness/speed. 

p.s. I did the 48 Point edge mod too just to get the most out of my Zhanchi in case it did any difference. I just felt like it. Haha, go try all the mods and your Zhanchi will be godly.


----------



## xcuber123 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Need help with my Zhanchi*

last night i got my dayan zhanchi and took about an hour tensioning it so it is perfect it cuts corners good pops very rarely but is slow like hell. i bought an assembled version of the late type (clear core). it is slightly faster than my unlubed 1 month broken in a lot rubik's brand. i havent lubed it yet and it came unlubed... im still waiting for my lubix. is this normal...:confused:


----------



## Thompson (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes it is normal. It's not going to be good until you lube it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

Lube it.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 25, 2012)

Dayan products cannot express full potential until met with lube. I recommend using Diff Oil or Shock Oil. Cheap, works very well, very fast, so is smooth and is similar to one of the worlds best lube;Lubix. 

If not, use 100% silicone sprays. Either CRC-Food Grade Silicone or CRC Heavy Duty or Jigaloo. Not much difference, mainly depends on where it is available. Only thing is that CRC leaves white things behind in your cube, but is widely used still. Jigaloo can melt your cubes for 30-60 seconds, so remember to work the cube in after lubing or else the melted plastic will start to mold with surrounding pieces causing a "block of plastic".


----------



## Vinny (Feb 25, 2012)

Lubix will make the cube a lot faster... Just make sure that you lube the core because that way the lube will last much longer.



skeletonboy said:


> Dayan products cannot express full potential until met with lube. I recommend using Diff Oil or Shock Oil. Cheap, works very well, very fast, so is smooth and is similar to one of the worlds best lube;Lubix.
> 
> If not, use 100% silicone sprays. Either CRC-Food Grade Silicone or CRC Heavy Duty or Jigaloo. Not much difference, mainly depends on where it is available. Only thing is that CRC leaves white things behind in your cube, but is widely used still. Jigaloo can melt your cubes for 30-60 seconds, so remember to work the cube in after lubing or else the melted plastic will start to mold with surrounding pieces causing a "block of plastic".


 
He said he's waiting for his Lubix, so I assume he'll be using that.


----------



## xcuber123 (Feb 25, 2012)

Vinny said:


> Lubix will make the cube a lot faster... Just make sure that you lube the core because that way the lube will last much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> He said he's waiting for his Lubix, so I assume he'll be using that.




i am going to be using crazybadcuber's tutorial on how to lube a zhanchi and also my zhanchi cuts line to line and pops quite a bit is that normal as well. coz if i make it looser it pops if i tighten it it doesnt cut corners that well


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 25, 2012)

xcuber123 said:


> i am going to be using crazybadcuber's tutorial on how to lube a zhanchi and also my zhanchi cuts line to line and pops quite a bit is that normal as well. coz if i make it looser it pops if i tighten it it doesnt cut corners that well


 
Lube it, tighten it, break it in, play with it, live with it. It's normal.


----------



## jblake17 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Dayan ZhanChi Help*

I have recently received my Dayan 5 ZhanChi cube that I bought on eBay for 17 bucks. It came from Hong Kong from a trusted seller, and I have to say that I am disappointed. The puzzle was protected, undamaged and looks perfectly fine, but it does not turn smoothly and it takes quite a bit of effort to turn with single fingers. As for corner cutting, it can cut no more than 30 degree angles. (with adjusted tensions) I also tried taking the torpedoes out and that didn't help. I don't know what lubricant I should be using, if any, and I'm very confused because reviews on youtube show the cube being incredible straight out of the box. And advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 23, 2012)

Try lubing it with lubix. If you don't have lubix, try sillicone or jig-a-loo.


----------



## HelpCube (Mar 23, 2012)

Just put any lubricant in there and it'll be much better. Some of the best are CRC, Traxxas, Jig-a-loo, Maru, and Lubix.


----------



## phckopper (Mar 23, 2012)

Just remember that petroleum based lubrificants can damage your cube.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 23, 2012)

Break it in, it makes all the difference, over time of course. Faz's Dayan 4x4 is only lubed and broken in, and it's amazing, even more so if you know how a brand new Dayan 4x4 feels.


----------



## Brest (Mar 23, 2012)

Your cube needs lubricant to be good. Read these links:
[WIKI]Lubrication[/WIKI]
Lubrication Thread
High Viscosity Differential Oil Thread

If you have any other questions, please use the One Answer Question Thread.

Good luck with your new cube!


----------



## AlexCube (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll get my Zhanchi in a week. Could someone tell me about these things?
1.Does Dayan Zhanchi have loud springs?
2.Dayan i'll get, is 55mm. Normal is 57mm. Does it make difference?
3.Does it have sharp edges?
4.Overall?


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice bump! 

Zhanchi has plenty quiet springs, if they creak then lube it. Google 'cyoubix lube zhanchi', I'm mobile or I'd link.

55mm is 2mm smaller!! Makes it more manageable for one large hand or two small ones.

Not so sharp you'd cut yourself. The plastic is thick enough that you can file/sand the corners if they annoy you!

Overall, it's the cube the last half dozen single WRs were set with. Unless you're already sub 8 average, should be good enough for you! Arguably the best cube ever made.


----------



## kubikubia (Mar 23, 2014)

*A stickerless Dayan Zhanchi problem*

I recently bought my Dayan zhanchi 5 stickerless cube. I don't remember why, but I tensioned it (I think it was becasue it always popped). After I did that'the cube just turned to be bad. It pops every solve, I tried EVERYTHING, I tentioned it, I loosed it, and nothing helped. I tried to tension according to youtube tutorials but according to them, I need to tension the cube until I can't tension it anymore. I tried that and it still doesn't help (altough I couldn't even move my cube when I tentioned it too much, and I don't know if this should happen or not). 
I seriously don't know what to do, I'm can't even solve because I get a pop every second (and believe me, it's not "too much loose")...
Please help me


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Did you lube the cube? Perhaps the reason why you couldn't move it when you tightened it is because you didn't lube it.


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Did you lube the cube? Perhaps the reason why you couldn't move it when you tightened it is because you didn't lube it.


But what does that help if it pops even if it's as tigth as possible? Or did I miss understood? Does the cube have torpedos or not? (it should)


----------



## Imago (Mar 23, 2014)

1. disassembled the cube.. check if there are any torpedoes broken or any issue with that
2. your tensions maybe not the same for each spring

i bought a dayan 5 zhanchi last 2days ago.
out of the box, it turns fairly fast, it was pre-lubed, it constantly locks probably it was the first time since 4 years that my hands get in the cube that so smooth like the zhanchi.

what i did is i removed the excess lube.
break in a little here and there
adjust tension for each spring.. until i get a fairly tight tension (about the same thickness as a penny) from the center cap to the center cubie.
atm i am constanly adjusting tension, fairly running so smooth.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Mar 23, 2014)

did you disassemble and check if the tensions are even? cause it doesnt matter if you turn every side by the same amount of moves or something like that it has to be even. you said you checked youtube tutorials, what did you use? you should use crazybadcubers one ( type in how to lube and tension a dayan zhanchi) and do exactly what he does. im 99% sure your cube is just horrible setup, idk what you did but it probably wasnt right especially "tension until you cant tension anymore" is a horrible idea and i would not suggest to listen to that person cause he cant really know what hes talking about when giving tips like that or he was trolling) . so yeah do what crazybadcuber does and you should be good. you are basically making yourself an unmodded lubix cube by that.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah, use crazbadcubers tutorial like ILMZS60 said.


----------



## larosh12 (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe u have the same problem as me . Zhanchi was overall my 2nd cube and first speed cube . it popped a lot because I was not used to speedcubes . after about 6 moths . I'm used to it and it doesn't pop much 1 in 15-20 solves . you will get used to it . Just keep practising .


----------



## sergei740 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Dayan Zhanchi help?*

I just got my zanchi today and I am pretty disappointed 
It fell apart 30 seconds after I unboxed it. I spent the next hour learning how to put the cube back(I've never had to do this before). It fell apart again. Another fix later, I realized why. So all of the center pieces are normal except the yellow one. THe yellow center has a screw in it. It falls apart if it's too lose. The problem is every time I rotate the side, the screw rotates, and so it looses a bit every turn. I tried to screw it really tight, but now the entire yellow face is very hard to rotate and affects my time. 

Do all zanchi cubes have this? Is it a manufacturing error? Why is this happening and how can I prevent it?
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GuRoux (Sep 9, 2014)

it shouldn't be falling apart. maybe try putting sometype of lubricant on the spring and screws before screwing it in. that might stop it from turning with the cube, but it shouldn't be doing that anyway;


----------



## sergei740 (Sep 9, 2014)

wouldn't putting lubricant just make it slide faster? 
What lubricant are you referring to? I averaged sub 40 on my rubik cube, using wd 40 lubricant. I just got this one today- i haven't lubricated it yet.


----------



## ccownerful (Sep 9, 2014)

its a thing you need to learn when you first get into speed cubing: how to lube and tension a cube  i recommend watching any or all of these!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=razbTyNPmZw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4paID_54lQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlumT6dX6K0
getting a speed cube, means that you have to tension the cube equally to get the same feel on all sides (which seems to be your problem) and if you have a problem with the sounds of spring noises (like a ting ting ting when you turn a/multiple sides) you should lube the core, as shown in the videos. and wd-40 and vaseline are TERRIBLE FOR CUBES. I recommend buying a syringe and nozzle from http://thecubicle.us/ and buying team associated 50 weight oil (easily found on ebay) because it is cheaper and works just as well as any other lube that I use (be cautious the lube is thick so use too much and it will slow the cube down too much). 

hope this helps!!


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sounds to me like the the screw has stripped the core... try unscrewing the screw that gets loose completely and then put it back, new threads in the core should form and it will properly stay tensioned. Ive had this happen before to a few of my cubes. They don't really turn them to test them out when they assemble them so its hard to know if this has happened


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 10, 2014)

Just FYI, do NOT use WD-40... it will dissolve the plastic on your cube. Use silicone-based non-corrosive lubricant.

First of all, every side has a screw, spring, and washer. You should lubricate all of these lightly.
The screws adjust the tension. The tighter you turn the screw, the tighter the side is(AKA, harder to turn.) You should first completely tighten all the screws on the cube then slowly loosen each of them simultaneously while seeing how well it turns, until you get a tension where the cube isn't falling apart, but it's easy to turn. Then you just lubricate the surfaces.


----------



## sergei740 (Sep 10, 2014)

thanks guys for trying to help but I don't think you guys really get what is wrong. You're talkiking about lifting the cap and screwing it, but I don't even need to lift the cap because everytime I turn the face, it unscrews/screws tighter. So without opening the cube, I can turn the yellow face cw and it will tighten(become impossible to turn), or I can go ccw and it will loosen until it falls apart. I'm guessing that on non-broken cubes(aka anyone but me ) the screws adjust the tension, and when ou leave them at one point, they stay there. Unfortunately, all of my sides work like that but one, which twists with the screw. What can I do? do i need a new cube? 
The way I'm cubing now is after every solve I set the yellow face slightly loose, and thorughout the solve it tightens/loosens considerably, but hopefully not enough to stop my solve. after each solce, I have to spin it to re tighten it. This is stupid. Any help guys?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 10, 2014)

lubricate the screws. Then they will not be pulled along by the turning of the side, and they will stay in place. If this continues to happen after lubricating the undersides of the screw heads and the sides of the washers, then get a refund/replacement.


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 10, 2014)

Have you considered removing the yellow center screw and putting it back in again? It might fix something. Its possible that the screw is caught on the plastic in the center piece, because it wasn't assembled properly.

Its possible that the screw is caught on something in the centerpiece. You really should try removing just the yellow screw and put it back in again. It might fix your issue. Forget lubing it for now. See what's wrong with your hello face, first. Lubing it is more for maintenance and for comfort, not much else.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Sep 10, 2014)

Buy a new core. http://thecubicle.us/dayan-zhanchi-5755mm-core-p-182.html


----------



## sergei740 (Sep 10, 2014)

thanks guys for all your help! I ended up asking my dad though, and mujch to my relief he fixed it. Although I he couldn't have done it withouat what I told him you guys said. He took off the cap from the yellow center piece, and found the screw there was too big or something... I wasn't really looking. I atook a metal file and shortened the nail. Somehow, after replacing it, it worked! Finally I have an amazing speedcube! 
But one more thing- I was planning to buy a "professional" lubricant as opposed to my wd 40. http://thecubicle.us/10cc-cubicle-silicone-lube-weight-p-2835.html
I was looking at a weight 3. I am planning to just buy it and use it both on the core and pieces. OR should I buy another, or possibly two weights? I have the money, I'm just not sure which works best. 
Help guys?


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 10, 2014)

The best is to use wieght 5 for everything that is in the center piece (including the center piece itself) and use weight 1 or 2 if you want to put some on the corners and edges.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Sep 10, 2014)

sergei740 said:


> thanks guys for all your help! I ended up asking my dad though, and mujch to my relief he fixed it. Although I he couldn't have done it withouat what I told him you guys said. He took off the cap from the yellow center piece, and found the screw there was too big or something... I wasn't really looking. I atook a metal file and shortened the nail. Somehow, after replacing it, it worked! Finally I have an amazing speedcube!
> But one more thing- I was planning to buy a "professional" lubricant as opposed to my wd 40. http://thecubicle.us/10cc-cubicle-silicone-lube-weight-p-2835.html
> I was looking at a weight 3. I am planning to just buy it and use it both on the core and pieces. OR should I buy another, or possibly two weights? I have the money, I'm just not sure which works best.
> Help guys?



buy the blue lubical. use it for everything, it works perfectly. dont buy weight five that stuff is like glue. and dont worry about using two diferent kinds of lube, theres really no point.


----------



## stunseed (May 5, 2015)

*dayan zhanchi help*

so i have a dayan zhanchi everyone says this cube is really really good and is one of the best cubes money can buy. i couldnt make up my mine and i was looking at the "best" cubes ended up getting a shanchi a weilong and a shuang ren V2 which is amazing better than youd think but idk something is telling me its weird i think its the sitickers or the plastic enough on that though. this zhanchi is my problem ive lubed it and wiped it out 3-4 times tensioned it loosened and redone it my cube does cut corners 45 reverse about half a cubie the plastic feels strong and really touigh.. thing is its really clunky scratchy its not smooth at all i get lock up all day and any chance it gets while solving it wont cut corner but instead it pops this cube has what 2? 3? torpedos and still pops i could still tighten it but then i think id lose performance, if i loosen it at this point i feel it will just fall apart its gets REALLY smooth when i loosen it like quarter of a turn but then it doesnt feel stable AT ALL. am i doing something wrong? either i feel this cube is complete garbage and i am right and everyone is just saying this cube is good because everyone else says it is. or this cube really is something good amnd im not setting it up right at all.. almost would say a modded rubiks style cube would give me better results its making me angry at the moment because im not sure what im doing wrong or i spent 15 bucks on a suckish cube. ive followed tutorials on the zhanchi specifically on lubing and tensioning and its still not working right. i see poeple get amazing speed and times from this when i use it i get lock ups pops and its feel worse than most cubes i have. right now my main is my weilong and i am in love with it. ive had these cubes for a couple months now solved them over and over again this zhanchi though just keeps giving me problems


----------



## GuRoux (May 5, 2015)

zhanchi is a lot harder to set up than cubes like the weilong. all you can really do it lube it and tension it and it should be okay, shouldn't have all those locks you're talking about. if you're want, you can take out the washers in the centers which kind of loosens the cube up without sacrificing stability, but that may damage the center stalks.


----------



## stunseed (May 5, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> zhanchi is a lot harder to set up than cubes like the weilong. all you can really do it lube it and tension it and it should be okay, shouldn't have all those locks you're talking about. if you're want, you can take out the washers in the centers which kind of loosens the cube up without sacrificing stability, but that may damage the center stalks.



that works? such a small washer will get it just enough loosen to make it noticable? i guess figuring screw threads are about that biug but that would mean i would tighten it a little more as well maybe fix my pops atleast MAYBE would make sense. but it keeps clicking well not sound clicking more like when i solve itits like i have to be spot on perfect with my turning or its going to die. the cube like i said the cube can cut corners when just doing it but in a solve it explodes. should i tighten it? ill try this and see what i get.


----------



## GuRoux (May 6, 2015)

stunseed said:


> that works? such a small washer will get it just enough loosen to make it noticable? i guess figuring screw threads are about that biug but that would mean i would tighten it a little more as well maybe fix my pops atleast MAYBE would make sense. but it keeps clicking well not sound clicking more like when i solve itits like i have to be spot on perfect with my turning or its going to die. the cube like i said the cube can cut corners when just doing it but in a solve it explodes. should i tighten it? ill try this and see what i get.



tighten, lube the core, and if you have, use a fast lube for the pieces.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 17, 2015)

*My Zhanchi XD (5?) Keeps Exploding!!*

I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem? it locks up and blows 2-4 pieces out! its lubed with weight 3 and is reasonably tensioned but it binds and blows every time im about to be sub 20!!


----------



## Praetorian (Jun 17, 2015)

did you get it from ebay cause that was the problem with my zhanchi


----------



## Animorpher13 (Jun 17, 2015)

The same thing happened to my zanchi. It seems like the same issue. I just switched to an aolong. Try fiddling around with and without torpedoes.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 18, 2015)

Getting my gans 356 tomorrow (hopefully, ordered it 2 weeks ago) just really frustrating.

amazon.com for the zhanchi


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 18, 2015)

The zhanchi is just a very poppy cube. Mine was great for about two months but then it just started popping more and more. Your better off getting the newer cubes like the Gans356, Hualong, or Yuxin or something of the sort. The newer cubes don't seem to pop as much (I never popped my hualong in the 2 months I've had it so far).


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 18, 2015)

My zhanchi has a similar problem. I found that one of the screws is unwinding itself. when i disassembled i found that the screw unwinds when i pull the center piece and turn it. whenever i get a little fast the cube lock ups and explodes since the tensions become loose. does anyone else have this screw-unwinding-itself problem ?


----------

